# What is the best no-till food plot ?



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

no.. nothing that doenst require tilling is garbage..


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

RackAssasin said:


> no.. nothing that doenst require tilling is garbage..


Don't hold back, give me your real opinion....... :wink:


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Read the small white label on the bottum of the bag.It will tell you the amout of seed content of each variety of seed.Most will be 97-98% rye grass seed.Sometimes a little clover or turnip added.You might as well buy a cheap bag of grass seed for $5 and save your money.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Winter wheat and/or rye grain. Throw it out thick, fertilize some, then mow the grass down on top of it if possible. Comes up great.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Hunter4Ever said:


> My brother-in-law wants to put in a food plot and he doesn't have anything to till his soil so I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) What is the best no-till stuff to plant in the next week or so?
> 2) Do they actually work well enough to make it worth buying?
> ...


*This is from a Ohio forum I am a member of*

With a little prep work, sweat and the proper seeds you can have great looking food plots. Here's what you need
1) back pack sprayer ($50)

2) Glyphosate (1 gallon $40).

3) Time and energy (free)

4) spreader ($20)

5) of course your seed

For this to work you will be limited to fall food plots because you will be spending the summer months spraying. Which IMO is no big deal because deer have so much to eat in the summer months anyways.

Here's the steps.......

1) end of May- Spray before weeds get too high

2) End of june- spray

3) end of july spray

4) August plant (spot spray before planting can be done the same day)

Now what seeds will grow on top of the soil? Several different types will. The most common include........

1) brassicas (turnips, rape and radishes)

2) All clovers

3) Cereal grains (especially winter rye)
Yes it can be that simple. Spray, spray, spray and then plant. The key is MOISTURE. Try and plant/fertilize the day or so before a rain and up your seeding rate by 50%. For example, when planting brassicas with normal tillage I usually plant around 6-8# per acre. When no till overseeding I'll up that to 12-16#. Rye with normal tillage is around 50#, I'll up that to 100#. Clover is around 8-10# I'll up that to 16-20#. 

For those of you with a bush hog, you could actually do it now. Mow, wait a week, spray and broadcast seed. For those of you without a bushhog it is imperative to keep up on your sprayings throughout the summer.

When using a BP sprayer use around 3-4oz of gly per gallon water. This will kill anything it touches, even hard to kill grasses.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Winter rye and clover but i would.wait a.couple of weeks before planting.


----------



## Jbdnew (Jun 25, 2010)

Winter Wheat is easy and the deer around here really like it.


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

Evolved Habitat Throw-n-Grow works great. Need to make sure seed hits dirt. I've planted in mid August here in MI last few years with fantastic season long results.

One finger at a time .....


----------



## belovian (Oct 1, 2007)

RackAssasin said:


> no.. nothing that doenst require tilling is garbage..


That is one of the dum est things i've read here in a while. Plenty of plots are possible with no till. Winter rye is a perfect example, it will grow almost anywhere and is very tolerant of poor soil. 80# an acre is sown alone 55 if mixed with a cover crop. The trick is to kill off the weeds first. The easiest way to acheive that is with round up. Check out the qdma forums for all the plotting advice you'll ever need.

Jess


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

We use "cow peas" down here in Florida,,,which is basically black eye peas. deer come from miles away to eat the green growth. They grow really easy and you dont need to really bury the seed. Once I clear a spot out,,,I simply throw by hand the seed and drive over them with my truck,or walk over the seed or drag a chain behind the ATV,,,I even rolled them in with a roller.

Point is,,,you don't have to kill yourself with exactness while planting cow peas,,,and I have NOT seen anything attrack deer down here in the deep south sub tropics, like cow peas.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

RackAssasin said:


> no.. nothing that doenst require tilling is garbage..



not true............. i have found austrian winter peas to require, no planting tilling, or fertilizer, the germination rate is very very high, and about all they require is dirt contact and a heavy dew to fall,, sometimes just a wet sneeze on a dusty counter top will work.......... and the deer love them!!!!!! just chunk them out were you want them to grow


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Evolved is one of the better ones for throw and grow.It has turnips and some clover also.


KalamazooKid said:


> Evolved Habitat Throw-n-Grow works great. Need to make sure seed hits dirt. I've planted in mid August here in MI last few years with fantastic season long results.
> 
> One finger at a time .....


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

With proper grass and weed kill off peas or soy beans will grow without tilling the soil.But most guys looking at a throw and grow put don't want to mess with spraying a plot.If you can get it down to soil and rake it with a garden rake.Grains,winter peas,rye grass,turnips,clovers will grow with enough sun light and rain.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Clover and winter wheat. Best to spray the weeds! 
DB


----------

